# Map-a-Monday 2011 - completed



## Kris (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello all 

A while back I created a simple dungeon map every day for an entire month (the original thread is still around here someplace) - and despite it being a little time consuming, I kinda enjoyed the process.

Anyway, this year I've decided to do something similar - except that I plan on drawing a new map each week (similar in design to the previous ones), and see if I can manage to keep it up for an entire year.

So without further ado here are the first 5 maps that I've completed during January (I'm actually posting them, one each Monday, on my blog - but I figured I'd do a monthly update here too):

WEEK 1






WEEK 2





WEEK 3





WEEK 4





WEEK 5



Battlemat versions are also available on the Blog if anyone needs them.


----------



## TheClone (Jan 24, 2011)

That's cool. I read something about geomorphs, recently. Dungeon segments you can attach to each other as you like. And yours look the same, because the same position of the hallway on each map. And they're much more interesting than the ones I saw before. If you continue like that one can print them on cardboard and reuse them for random dungeon every now and then. That's pretty awesome!

P.S.: Will you publish further maps in this thread or separate ones?


----------



## Kris (Jan 24, 2011)

TheClone said:


> I read something about geomorphs, recently. Dungeon segments you can attach to each other as you like. And yours look the same...



Yeah, that's pretty much what I had in mind  (as a slight aside, the ones I did back in 2009 can be found HERE).



TheClone said:


> ...Will you publish further maps in this thread or separate ones?



For these new maps, the plan is to add them to this thread (roughly once a month) - just to collect all the maps on my Blog into one place (as it's fairly obvious that a hell of a lot more people use these forums, and as such, more people might be able to get some use out of them this way  ).


----------



## TheClone (Jan 26, 2011)

Got bookmarked! I guess I have to start a fantasy camapign with some heavy dungoeneering soon  A random trap list, a random encounter list and of we go. Just have to check wheter 4e is still alive 

And someday it'll look like this:




from here

Edit: Has anybody ever though about making geomorphs for wilderness or cities? Over-the-ground-dungeon so to say. We usually play seldom in dungeon and this would be really cool for encounter maps or some exploration thing.


----------



## Kris (Jan 27, 2011)

TheClone said:


> And someday it'll look like this:



That really is quite insane...

...but in a good way


----------



## Kris (Jan 31, 2011)

(I've updated the original post, and added today's map to the list - so that all of January's maps appear in one place)


----------



## Klaus (Jan 31, 2011)

TheClone said:


> Got bookmarked! I guess I have to start a fantasy camapign with some heavy dungoeneering soon  A random trap list, a random encounter list and of we go. Just have to check wheter 4e is still alive
> 
> And someday it'll look like this:
> 
> ...



The Lankhmar boxed set had geomorphs for the city.


----------



## Redrobes (Jan 31, 2011)

I have mentioned them before but over at the Cartographers Guild there was a compo to make tilable images. Some made dungeons and others like me made terrain.

Thumbs are here.

There is an alternative method which is not to use a set of tiles but to draw the map in simple two color black and white and get a script in Gimp to nicify it up to table top printed quality. Several of us have made scripts but the popular one integrated into Gimp is by Rob here.

With that or a variant you can do terrain or other types of landscape.

Ravi has been making a city street font which you can use to quickly populate a city. You can grab that from here too.

Theres loads more threads and posts about similar stuff over there as well.


----------



## Kris (Feb 28, 2011)

Here's a look at all of February's maps:

WEEK 6





WEEK 7





WEEK 8





WEEK 9



As before, battlemat versions can be downloaded via the blog.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 1, 2011)

Always brining the goods, Kris!


----------



## Kris (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments (and XP) guys 

Anyway, here are all the maps for March ...making thirteen in total - which means that I'm a quarter of the way through the (planned) yearlong project:

WEEK 10





WEEK 11





WEEK 12





WEEK 13


----------



## Kris (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm still at it ...so here's all of April's maps:


WEEK 14






WEEK 15






WEEK 16






WEEK 17




...it really is quite surprising how fast the months fly by.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2011)

These are great! Thanks.


----------



## TheClone (Apr 26, 2011)

Yay. They'll be used in my "under dark demonic dungeon thing"


----------



## Kris (May 30, 2011)

And another month goes by...

WEEK 18





WEEK 19





WEEK 20





WEEK 21





WEEK 22



​
...


----------



## Kris (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's the maps for June (as always battlematt versions can be found on the blog):

WEEK 23





WEEK 24





WEEK 25





WEEK 26




So as you can see, that's six months of Map-a-Monday, and although I stated in the original post that I was going to try and keep it up for a year, I'm now considering either stopping here, or perhaps scaling it back to one a month (or something like that) - so that I can concentrate on other things.

I haven't decided for definite yet, so if anyone is using them and would like me to continue, then let me know (because if folks are really that interested in keeping them going, I might be persuaded to continue as normal  ).


----------



## TheClone (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm thinking on using them for a kind of "maze level" of my mega dungeon for my upcoming campaign. A level full of aberration monsters flooding in through two portals and as long as you don't shut them down, you have to fight new monsters on every passage through it and since it's the second top level this will happen often. And for that I need some kind of random floor plans and since your tiles look really good they'll most probably be first choice.


----------



## Kris (Jun 29, 2011)

Sounds interesting.

Do you think you would piece any of the small images together for your own 'DM map' ahead of time, or just go with a totally random layout?

Also do you  plan on using any of the battlemat scale printouts too (or are these largely redundant)?



TheClone said:


> ...flooding in through two portals ....



...hmmm so (for you at least) a couple of portal/magic circle tiles might be a good addition to the set


----------



## TheClone (Jun 29, 2011)

Portals might help, though it's fairly easy to add them by myself (thus accepting that hey won't into the look & feel smoothly).

I will put the pieces together in advance, at least mostly, because I need some special features for the map. It will have an entry point (stairs or such) on each side, a broad stair to lower levels in the middle, I want those portals more on the outskirts so they're not like to be stumbled upon and I want to block a direct way from the entry point to the middle stairs, so the PCs will have more battles to fight. So I have to do it in advance.

I'm not sure whether I'll use the smaller ones or the battlemat scale. I will dm this online, it won't matter that much. Will be a question of what fits easier into map tool and whether that is okay concerning file size, since my internet connection is fairly slow. But if I would dm this at the table, I'd be very happy to have them battlemat scale. It's just easier to do than resizing it on ones own. Same as having a grid or as in your case being able to tell where each grid is. This is even more of ap ain in the ass than having to resize on most maps. And I think for you as a author both are relatively easy todo (though it surely doesn't come for free). And maybe hopefully one day I'll be able to dm for some people at the table again and then I'll be happy to have some proper sized random dungeons handy.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm using some of your caverns this week (or in coming weeks if the players take a left turn as they so often do).  I'll try to get some decent pictures.  Thanks!


----------



## TheClone (Jul 22, 2011)

I have recently finished creating my small dungeon. It will be located below a small ruin occupied by globins and contain one group of goblins along with their boss in tile 24. In the last tile there will be a portal to the feywild in the flooded room. the water parts will be vines growing all over the room. First use will online hopefully end of August. for the second use I have to get the battlegrid-sized versions of the tiles.


----------



## Kris (Jul 23, 2011)

TheClone said:


> I have recently finished creating my small dungeon...



Sounds cool ...if you get time to tell us how it worked out, that would be great!



Mark CMG said:


> I'm using some of your caverns this week...



The caverns from the website? (I'd actually forgotten about those - as they were some of the first things I ever created  ).


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 23, 2011)

Kris said:


> The caverns from the website? (I'd actually forgotten about those - as they were some of the first things I ever created  ).




I've combined those early cavern tiles with some from Kev's Lounge to create a three level complex.  Each level has its own battlemap, covered in sections so it can be revealed piecemeal.


----------



## Kris (Jul 25, 2011)

As I mentioned over on my blog, I've decided to stick to the original plan and keep at it until the end of the year. So, here's all of July's maps:

WEEK 27





WEEK 28





WEEK 29





WEEK 30




And here's a quick example of how nine of these modular dungeons can be pieced together (just for fun): 




_(as always, battlemat versions can be found on the blog if anyone requires them)_


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 25, 2011)

Which, look great on an iPAD!


----------



## Kris (Aug 29, 2011)

Got enough dungeons yet? ...well if not, here's all the geomorph-style maps for August 

WEEK 31






WEEK 32





WEEK 33






WEEK 34






WEEK 35


----------



## Kris (Sep 26, 2011)

And here's all of September's maps:

WEEK 36





WEEK 37





WEEK 38





WEEK 39



...and I'm finally beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## TheClone (Sep 27, 2011)

Those are some nice ones. By the way, I have used your rooms for my beginners adventure twice now and they did work out fine. I didn't get any feedback for the rooms themselves, but as people say "No feedback is good feedback"


----------



## Kris (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's October's offerings:


WEEK 40






WEEK 41






WEEK 42






WEEK 43






WEEK 44


----------



## TheClone (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice. Is there any possibility to download the whole pack? I'd like to use them in an online group for a random dungeon (some aberrant labyrinth), so I need all the image files. I'd download them manually, but if there's a more simple solution, I'd prefer the lazy way 

And do you have any "connecting elements" like a simple straight hallway? Otherwise I'll run into the problem of putting monsters into rooms more or less next to another without joining the combat although hearing it.


----------



## Kris (Oct 31, 2011)

TheClone said:


> Is there any possibility to download the whole pack?




Not at the moment  

However I am planning to put them all together in a pdf file (or maybe the jpg's in a zip file) when I've got the whole project completed 



TheClone said:


> And do you have any "connecting elements" like a simple straight hallway?




Something like this?




...with perhaps similar versions for T-junctions etc?


----------



## TheClone (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks very much  That's just what I needed. I don't really need T-junctions, I just have to put those possible encounter area far away from each other so the monster can't hear the battle


----------



## Kris (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's all of November's maps...


WEEK 45






WEEK 46






WEEK 47






WEEK 48 




...only 4 more to go


----------



## Kris (Dec 26, 2011)

And finally, after an entire year, the 2011 Map-a-Monday project comes to an end:

WEEK 49






WEEK 50






WEEK 51






WEEK 52




Phew!


----------



## Kris (Jan 30, 2012)

Since the press release forum is temporary closed, I thought it might be worth mentioning that I also created a compilation (pdf) booklet that contains all of these maps (and several additional ones).





​
If anyone's interested (or just wants to support the project) then it's currently available for just $1 over on RPGNow & DriveThruRPG.

...and if that's not enough, I'm just about to start a new thread with the first maps of the 2012 project


----------

